# "Catch of the Day"



## bobzilla

I think he's caught his limit ! 
Finally finished my sea-corpsed pirate skeleton !
Work in progress thread : http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/94892-new-skelly-pirate-work-progress.html
More pics here :http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/bobzilla-albums-catch-day-pirate-skeleton.html

Before :








After :


----------



## bobzilla




----------



## bobzilla

My pirate skeleton is currently on display at my friends Halloween super store here in San Diego. My friend asked if they could display him until Halloween, so I brought him down to the store today. Here he is minding the store.......


----------



## aquariumreef

The corals on the right side of his scull are called zoanthids... And they wouldn't be open like that. They would look like this:


----------



## dave the dead

aquariumreef said:


> The corals on the right side of his scull are called zoanthids... And they wouldn't be open like that. They would look like this:


seriously?? criticism on the accuracy of the corals??? 
I find that hilarious.

Great job Bobzilla! Fantastic prop!


----------



## mic214

aquariumreef said:


> The corals on the right side of his scull are called zoanthids... And they wouldn't be open like that. They would look like this:
> 
> {SNIP}
> 
> I like Bobzilla's better.....and I bet the ToT's will too.....!!!!
> 
> Outstanding job Bobzilla!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, so like, hows come youse guys can see the "after" pictures and I can't?:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

I can't the after pic either. I feel so left out.


----------



## bobzilla

Something weird is going on.....couldn't see the pics at first , now I can ! What the....:googly:



RoxyBlue said:


> Okay, so like, hows come youse guys can see the "after" pictures and I can't?:googly:


----------



## bobzilla

The zoanthids (corals ) I'm using are a special sub-species that stay open even when out of the water ! LOL I guess I missed the zoanthids 101 class in school  
BTW...don't you mean "SKULL" ? :googly:



aquariumreef said:


> The corals on the right side of his scull are called zoanthids... And they wouldn't be open like that. They would look like this:


----------



## RoxyBlue

And still no "after" photos showing for me


----------



## IMU

I think the album is set to Private so only his friends on the other forum can see them. If you want to make sure ... delete the cache and refresh the posting and see if the pics show up.

BTW ... I think your skelly is AWESOME (I got a sneak peek before this posting)!!!!!!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks IMU....everyone  I accidentally had my album set on private :googly:
Set to public now (Duh )



IMU said:


> I think the album is set to Private so only his friends on the other forum can see them. If you want to make sure ... delete the cache and refresh the posting and see if the pics show up.
> 
> BTW ... I think your skelly is AWESOME (I got a sneak peek before this posting)!!!!!!


----------



## Bone To Pick

I thought maybe you had Aaaaaarrr-rated images in the album. 

Awesome job, Bobzilla!! I love the detail.


----------



## Spooky1

Now that I can see him, all I can say is you did a damn good job on him!


----------



## aquariumreef

Looks really cool, just something that pet-peeved me. I like my corals accurate! =P


----------



## corner haunt

Who's to say he isn't under the water. Maybe they are correct! Whatever!!! He looks freakin Awesome!!! Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh....muh GAWD! He's absolutely fantastic! Love the colors, love the details, love the stance, I mean, like, what is NOT to love about this guy?

That all translates to "you done good, Bob"


----------



## morbidmike

great work


----------



## tot13

WOW! I couldn't see the finished pics earlier either, but WOW! LOL, Bob, the detail is insane! This is such an incredibly beautiful piece!


----------



## Warrant2000

Just...freakin...awesome!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks


----------



## debbie5

I luuuuhhvvv the texture of him and his coloring. And that you posed him in such a believeable way.

LMAO at coral critiquing...


----------



## DeathTouch

Man! Awesome photos!


----------



## hpropman

Love it - Where did you get those tentacles or how did you make them?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

roxy, you are hillarious.

bob, i love love love the tenticles! this guy is awesome!


----------



## mickkell

Very nice work


----------



## debbie5

"There's test on twisted tenticles Tuesday." 

say that three times,fast.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks guys  I ran out of time to make my own tentacles, so I used a rubber octopus and cut off the tentacles  LOL



hpropman said:


> Love it - Where did you get those tentacles or how did you make them?


----------



## beelce

REALLY REALLY NICE....Love the color and detail....great work BOB


----------



## SpectreTTM

Wow. That is one great prop.

Did you do anything special for the hands? How do you bend them?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Wowzers!!!! That looks great!


----------



## Glyphen2010

I love the tentacles, where'd ya find em?


----------



## bobzilla

Here ya go.......http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21018



SpectreTTM said:


> Wow. That is one great prop.
> 
> Did you do anything special for the hands? How do you bend them?


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks guys I ran out of time to make my own tentacles, so I used a rubber octopus and cut off the tentacles LOL

Quote:
Originally Posted by hpropman View Post
Love it - Where did you get those tentacles or how did you make them?



Glyphen2010 said:


> I love the tentacles, where'd ya find em?


----------



## fick209

Holy crap!!! That is awesome. Love all the details and colors are just fantastic! Great, great job!


----------



## Acid PopTart

Coral accuracy? Isn't it possible though that our diligent and talented Bobzilla discovered a whole new subspecies? Isn't the ocean full of things not yet discovered? And goodness only knows what a possessed, zombie infected ocean could hold! Bobzilla you are so brave to challenge the depths like that!

*And damn that is one kick ass prop*, I love the tentacles, and all the attention you have to detail!!! Rock on!!


----------



## punkin

Absolutely amazing!!! I'm in awe...


----------



## bobzilla

New parrot prop to to keep the pirate skelly company 
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24808


----------



## octoberist

bobzilla said:


> My pirate skeleton is currently on display at my friends Halloween super store here in San Diego.


Wow I will have to hurry back over to Halloween World South and check him out. Very cool.


----------



## bobzilla

LOL Acid PopTart....thanks  Thanks everyone !



Acid PopTart said:


> Coral accuracy? Isn't it possible though that our diligent and talented Bobzilla discovered a whole new subspecies? Isn't the ocean full of things not yet discovered? And goodness only knows what a possessed, zombie infected ocean could hold! Bobzilla you are so brave to challenge the depths like that!
> 
> *And damn that is one kick ass prop*, I love the tentacles, and all the attention you have to detail!!! Rock on!!


----------



## bobzilla

You should go check him out before Sunday. I'll be picking him up Sunday morning along with my JAWS prop... http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/94239-jaws-3d-photo-op.html



octoberist said:


> Wow I will have to hurry back over to Halloween World South and check him out. Very cool.


----------



## phillipjmerrill

dave the dead said:


> seriously?? criticism on the accuracy of the corals???
> I find that hilarious.
> 
> Great job Bobzilla! Fantastic prop!


We could always criticize this poster on his misspelling of the word "skull's". Home haunters may not be experts on marine biology but we should at least be able to spell the word skull.


----------



## slightlymad

lol wow i actually got one tot


----------



## aquariumreef

phillipjmerrill said:


> We could always criticize this poster on his misspelling of the word "skull's". Home haunters may not be experts on marine biology but we should at least be able to spell the word skull.


Just poking some fun at his prop. I actually like how it looks, the zoanthids add a nice touch.

As for my spelling, don't know what I was thinking.:googly:


----------



## bobzilla

I can take the poking! Ummm.....that doesn't sound right :googly: LOL



aquariumreef said:


> Just poking some fun at his prop. I actually like how it looks, the zoanthids add a nice touch.
> 
> As for my spelling, don't know what I was thinking.:googly:


----------



## aquariumreef

If it makes you feel better, if those corals were accurater, then it would have looked like there would have been little "sausages" all over it.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Great looking prop. Love the details.


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you 



Merlin (The Quiet One) said:


> Great looking prop. Love the details.


----------



## Rahnefan

This is so cool.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks Rahnefan 



Rahnefan said:


> This is so cool.


----------



## niblique71

That guy is KILLER-TASTIC!!!! Fantastic job!!


----------



## turtle2778

dave the dead said:


> seriously?? criticism on the accuracy of the corals???
> I find that hilarious.
> 
> Great job Bobzilla! Fantastic prop!


Totally agree with you Dave on both counts...SERIOUSLY??? and yeah bob GREAT JOB, I loved it!! I wish I was doing a pirate theme just so I could have that thing. Its awesome.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks for the kind comments


----------



## Dr Morbius

Very nice indeed! Nay, AWESOME! Just fantastic work there Bob, You 'da man!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks Doc 



Dr Morbius said:


> Very nice indeed! Nay, AWESOME! Just fantastic work there Bob, You 'da man!


----------



## stick

That is something to see, great job on him Bob.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I don't know how I missed this thread earlier, but WOW, that is freakin awesome!!! Fantastic work, the details are amazing!! Great job!!!


----------



## Revenant

I'm with HMJ... can't believe I missed this one. Drop dead awesome! Great colors... lots of rough sandy texture... and all the detail... wow. The starfish, the tentacles, the corals... huge.


----------



## bobzilla

*Parrot with catch of the day.........*


----------



## Tyler

sooo cool!


----------

